# Photo of roth 'Commander' please



## emydura (Jan 11, 2015)

Roland Schettler asked me if I knew the origin of this photo of rothschildianum 'Commander' and whether he could obtain a better quality photo. I couldn't help him. Can anyone here be of assistance?


----------



## Justin (Jan 11, 2015)

The picture is Lien Luu's. he is a member here. you can PM him or i can send him an email if you want to pm me.


----------



## emydura (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks Justin. I found the post by Lien where this photo appeared. I contacted Lien about the photo. Hopefully he responds.


----------



## Spaph (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi David, not sure if your friend is looking for photos of other Commanders... but this is my plant-


----------



## emydura (Jan 12, 2015)

I'll ask him Spaph. Yours is a selfing of Commander isn't it?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 12, 2015)

that is some roth!


----------



## Wendy (Jan 12, 2015)

I had Commander x self a few years back. If it helps I can find the photos and post them.


----------



## Fabrice (Jan 12, 2015)

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7344


----------



## Justin (Jan 12, 2015)

Kind of off topic but does anyone have an award photo of roth 'Chukar'? i dont' have award software to check. In the other thread Fabrice links Xavier mentions the series named after birds were from 'Commander' x self. 

My division of what is supposed to be 'Chukar' looks to me like a Charles E. x Borneo flower and plant, so i have no clue if it is a true division.


----------



## polyantha (Jan 12, 2015)

Commander is quite a good roth for an ex-collected plant.


----------



## tim (Jan 12, 2015)

'Chukar' AM/AOS was awarded in 1984, and is from a cross of 'Charles E.' and 'Borneo' made by Jack Tonkin outside of Oakland in the early 1980s.


----------



## Justin (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks that makes me feel better then. My plant is definitely a CE x B type with a quite dark and not too big flower...

would still love to see a reference photo if there is one out there to see if mine is true to the label.


----------



## Wendy (Jan 12, 2015)

Fabrice said:


> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7344



Well that was easy. Thank you. I was leaving for work earlier and had no time to look. You saved me a search. :rollhappy:


----------



## Spaph (Jan 12, 2015)

emydura said:


> I'll ask him Spaph. Yours is a selfing of Commander isn't it?


 Yes!


----------



## Roland Schettle (Jan 22, 2019)

Hi All after years I am still in search for good quality foots of Commander anreven Rex and someone who can explain the difference 
Roland


----------



## Justin (Jan 24, 2019)

'Rex' and 'Commander' are very different from the photos I have seen. (I had a division of Rex once but it died and I never saw it in bloom.) Rex is yellow and large, Commander is darker.


----------



## Royal Rea (Jan 25, 2019)

*Picture of P. roth Commander in AOS Bulletin.*

I found an old picture of Paph rothschildianum Commander, in a Radcliffe's advertisement, from an old AOS Bulletin May 1977 page 489.

Sorry for the quality I had to take a photo and I tried a scan too big.


royal rea


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 25, 2019)

just shows how little complex paphs have progressed in 40 years....................


----------



## emydura (Jan 26, 2019)

Nice find Royal Rea. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tony (Jan 28, 2019)

Ozpaph said:


> just shows how little complex paphs have progressed in 40 years....................



There really isn't anywhere to go with them, other than maybe incremental increases in size but even that has to have an upper limit.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 29, 2019)

I suppose its also basically true for cymbids and catts, too


----------

